# Go to Google.com Right now!!!



## MelodieOctavia (May 21, 2010)

Yes, that is what you think it is, and yes it is playable


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 21, 2010)

Frackin Awesome!


----------



## Dangy (May 21, 2010)

No AP on this?


----------



## OSW (May 21, 2010)

AWESOME! But I just got eaten lol.


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2010)

Yay cleared level 1


----------



## Juanmatron (May 21, 2010)

HOLY AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

OMG Tht's the first time I played on Google's homepage!!!
-----------------------------



Aw. All I get is a black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kidding..

It's PACMAN'S Bithday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raika (May 21, 2010)

Nothing happened.


----------



## Blaze163 (May 21, 2010)

And the award for most epic win of the week goes to.....GOOGLE!!

How often do you really get to say that?


----------



## nugundam0079 (May 21, 2010)

GOTY guys


----------



## KevInChester (May 21, 2010)

That is fantastic!  2 players as well


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

i JUST saw this! (by googling) and was going to post. I didn't know it was playable... omg.

EDIT: CUTSCENES AND ORIGINAL MUSIC INCLUDED! INSTA-WIN!


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2010)

Dangy said:
			
		

> No AP on this?


Yes, it has serious anti piracy, it'll take weeks to crack


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 21, 2010)

Press "Insert Coin" twice to get Ms. Pacman and play 2 player


----------



## tj_cool (May 21, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Press "Insert Coin" twice to get Ms. Pacman and play 2 player


I only pressed it once and it worked


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

It plays with both keyboard arrows... And mouse clicks. More win.


----------



## Goli (May 21, 2010)

.
That was awesome.


----------



## DarkWay (May 21, 2010)

COOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 google is awesome again


----------



## devilworld (May 21, 2010)

OMG LAGGGGG!!!! LOL
worse than COD MWF2 XD
still awesome though ^___^ (Y)


----------



## WildWon (May 21, 2010)

devilworld said:
			
		

> OMG LAGGGGG!!!! LOL
> worse than COD MWF2 XD
> still awesome though ^___^ (Y)



Inky, Blinky & Clyde are using Aimbot! Oh... you didn't mean it _that_ way...


----------



## CannonFoddr (May 21, 2010)

Ah - that brings back memories..........


----------



## Domination (May 21, 2010)

You know, I've seen it like 10 times today and like 10 minutes ago I was like "hey, maybe I should try playing?..."

And it moved.

Holy Godamn Shit!

It's fun man.


----------



## Danny600kill (May 21, 2010)

Google 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Good Luck I came to check the temp or I would never of noticed


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 21, 2010)

I was somewhat having trouble controlling the both of them, though I'm thinking Ms. PacMan must be invincible because I didn't pay attention to her the first time around (the second time I used both of them xD)


----------



## Anakir (May 21, 2010)

lol wow that's awesome. I would never have expected that from google.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Google
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You cannot resist your feelings for me, admit it.

Awesome trick Google did there, btw.


----------



## Porygon-X (May 21, 2010)

PACMAN! Happy birfday!

I'm playing right now. It's just awesome.


----------



## Princess Rozalin (May 21, 2010)

OMFG LOL thats So Funny BTW Cleared LV 1 then Died on LV 2 is been a while since i played it though.


----------



## KingVamp (May 21, 2010)

lol it pretty neat


----------



## prowler (May 21, 2010)

I typed Google into Google to view the page and I'm glad I did.
That was epic.


----------



## Cyan (May 21, 2010)

how is it coded ?
javascript ? cgi ?

here is the used png for all the graphics







Edit :
ah, yes, javascript !
really nicely done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.google.fr/logos/js/pacman10-hp.2.js


and to think that games had only that much of coding back in the beginning of the video games era.


----------



## Satangel (May 21, 2010)

Google, what an amazing company that is.


----------



## Finishoff (May 21, 2010)

Nice find


----------



## dajavax (May 21, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> i JUST saw this! (by googling) and was going to post. I didn't know it was playable... omg.
> 
> EDIT: CUTSCENES AND ORIGINAL MUSIC INCLUDED! INSTA-WIN!


even the final level glitch


----------



## EpicJungle (May 21, 2010)

Sonicslasher said:
			
		

> Press "Insert Coin" twice to get Ms. Pacman and play 2 player



Where's the insert coin? Or is this a joke...?

Also playable with mouse, not just keyboard LOL


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Wow hehehe I didnt know i can play with a mouse


----------



## Sanoblue (May 22, 2010)

love it


----------



## zeromac (May 22, 2010)

Whoah wtf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So awesome!!!

Lol first time I've seen a interactive google logo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2nd google game i've seen though


----------



## DeMoN (May 22, 2010)

The Insert Coin button is where the I'm Feeling Lucky button should be (just to the right of Google Search).  
You can play as Mrs. Pacman using the WASD keys.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 22, 2010)

THis new thingy is awesome!!
I want Mario next time! Or even POKEMON!


----------



## Scott-105 (May 22, 2010)

PACMAN!!!!! Epic lol


----------



## _Chaz_ (May 22, 2010)

Clicked "Insert Coin" and played Mrs. Pac Man with a friend. (WASD for Mrs. Pac Man)


Fun shit!


----------



## nutella (May 22, 2010)

Time for good ol' Billy Mitchell to try his hand at this.


----------



## Krestent (May 22, 2010)

Is it possible to save the game to my HD?


----------



## Cyan (May 22, 2010)

Gordinio said:
			
		

> Is it possible to save the game to my HD?


yes, you will have to copy all the needed files.

You can start by saving the page to your computer, you will have some of the needed files and scripts.
Check my previous post, you will need the pacman.png, the pacman.js (on is linked too, there are 2 more), the pacman-sound.swf (I didn't link it), and I think the script present on the main page to load the gamescript by replacing the picture after few seconds. (it's a zone replacing script using a dom command).
I don't know if there's anything more needed to run it, but then you will need to replace all the paths. I didn't took the time to modify the script to run it locally.


----------



## Cool when uncool (May 22, 2010)

i stumbled across this, was stoked.
Got myself to lvl 5 with 40,550 score


----------



## Bumpman (May 22, 2010)

Apparently there is a spit screen on this.
someone get to the 256th level quick and screencap it.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (May 22, 2010)

Awesome, I just played it.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

Bumpman said:
			
		

> Apparently there is a spit screen on this.
> someone get to the 256th level quick and screencap it.


I suppose you mean a split screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Are you serious about that?


----------



## Adr990 (May 22, 2010)

Cool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, I can't get it fully loaded with the files. Both here and on other sites yet. (1 bat stripe needed to finish loading)

Anyone have a fix/complete pack otherwise?


----------



## Ninn (May 23, 2010)

it's gone now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is there anyway i could find the same version that was on google with the two player option?

btw, wouldnt it be cool if someone ported it to the wii with the co-op mode


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 23, 2010)

Ninn said:
			
		

> it's gone now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



www.google.com/pacman


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 23, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> Ninn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I didn't know you could do that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks mate! I'll make use of this for sure, I bookmarked it to make sure I wouldn't lose it


----------



## Ninn (May 23, 2010)

Woohoo! Thanks man! i bookmarked it as well.

now all we need is a wii port


----------



## Matthew (May 23, 2010)

Man, I suck at this.


----------



## Adr990 (May 24, 2010)

lol @ www.google.com/pacman
It's now my Homepage, standard search xD

Thanks dudeonline!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (May 25, 2010)

ZOMG I JUST DID! FREKIN AWESOME!


----------



## Ubuntuの刀 (May 25, 2010)

Zomg! I just did it on my iPad and it worked! Just had to side it in the direction i had put it in! Frekin beast!


----------



## Smartpal (May 25, 2010)

This was the best Google logo. Ever.


----------



## gameboy13 (May 25, 2010)

Smartpal said:
			
		

> This was the best Google logo. Ever.


This. They may never top the Pac-Man logo, but this is GOOGLE we're talking about here.


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2010)

Sure, sure, it's all fun and games until somebody loses *120 million dollars* in lost productivity


----------



## gameboy13 (May 26, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> Sure, sure, it's all fun and games until somebody loses *120 million dollars* in lost productivity


Bad Google, BAD!


----------



## Veho (May 26, 2010)

Nah, just imagine the surge in productivity from 504,703,000 happy people


----------

